# Turtle Wax Ice



## sydmeg1012 (Nov 10, 2008)

I used this stuff on my truck this past weekend. Washed it on Saturday, then put it in the garage with plans to wax it on Sunday. I went online to see if there were any waxes that wouldn't leave that white residue on the black plastic and trim, since my truck has quite a bit of it. Read some good reviews on this stuff and picked it up at Wal Mart, about $15 per bottle. It's clear with a watery conistency. You squirt it onto a foam applicator and basically apply everywhere. I did the painted surfaces, the black plastic and trim, the towing mirrors, bumpers, even the rear wheel wells. Applied to the whole truck in about 20 min. It dries clear, then you just wipe down with the included microfiber cloth to shine. Gives the black plastic a nice shine too. Did the whole truck wax on/wax off in about 45 min. I was giddy, I had planned at least 2-3 hours for that job. Plus I only used about 1/16th of the bottle, it goes on very thin so you don't need to use a lot.

I don't know if it's safe for fiberglass/RVs, but if not I hope they come up with a version that is very soon. BTW I don't work for Turtle Wax nor do I sell any Turtle Wax-ian products (or anything for that matter), but I know I'll be buying this again. Just wanted to share.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Sounds like my kind of stuff! What kind of durability do you suppose it has? I wonder why it wouldn't be safe for fiberglass? Could always test a small spot that is out of the way to see if it doesn't work out - won't tell you long term effects though.


----------



## sydmeg1012 (Nov 10, 2008)

BigBadBrain said:


> Sounds like my kind of stuff! What kind of durability do you suppose it has? I wonder why it wouldn't be safe for fiberglass? Could always test a small spot that is out of the way to see if it doesn't work out - won't tell you long term effects though.


It's a synthetic polymer, and based on what I read online the synthetics are a little more durable than traditional carnauba waxes. Hell if it's only 45 minutes I wouldn't mind having to wax a little more often, but I don't think that's the case.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Will let you know for sure. I love that stuff for the vehicles adn am going to hit the OB with it in the next week or so.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

I would love to know how well it holds up, and if it works well on fiberglass.............

I used Meguiars on the Truck Saturday morning............

Sunday was spent doing the Camper..........Meguiars Pure Wax #56 and it was an All Day Affair.............used a buffer........but still like to get my hands on it to get it "Just Right"

If there was a quicker way that was as good or better........I am all over it!!! (unfortunately.....quicker usually means something is sacrificed......but not always)

Keep Us posted!!


----------



## SoCalOutback (Dec 18, 2005)

I've been using it on my outback for over a year. It works great and seems to hold up very well. I wax it twice a year and wash it before every trip and the dirt and grime comes right off.


----------



## sydmeg1012 (Nov 10, 2008)

clarkely said:


> I would love to know how well it holds up, and if it works well on fiberglass.............
> 
> I used Meguiars on the Truck Saturday morning............
> 
> ...


I hear you, I still have the memories of my 7 hour wax job about a month and half ago very fresh in my mind (and shoulders). I used Meguiar's Flagship Marine wax and also used a buffer, but ended up doing most of it by hand for the exact same reason. If this stuff is good for fiberglass it will be a Godsend.


----------



## sydmeg1012 (Nov 10, 2008)

SoCalOutback said:


> I've been using it on my outback for over a year. It works great and seems to hold up very well. I wax it twice a year and wash it before every trip and the dirt and grime comes right off.


That's what I like to hear!


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks for taking the time to share - I'm gonna pass this on to DH, who doesn't like to wax (not that I've met too many that do!)


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

GoodTimes said:


> Thanks for taking the time to share - I'm gonna pass this on to DH, who doesn't like to wax (not that I've met too many that do!)


I absolutely hate to wax and feel it is a dreadful chore. I use Turtle Wax Ice on my F150 and will use it on my Outback. It is very easy to use and very forgiving on black plastic trim. I like it!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

I went to Benny's today, and found Turtle wax "Ice" in a blue topped spray bottle. It didn't say wax on it, but "spray detailer"...is this the same stuff? it was 9.99 a bottle.... and no applicator. ?


----------



## sydmeg1012 (Nov 10, 2008)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> I went to Benny's today, and found Turtle wax "Ice" in a blue topped spray bottle. It didn't say wax on it, but "spray detailer"...is this the same stuff? it was 9.99 a bottle.... and no applicator. ?


This not the wax product...the detailer is a spray application that they say you should use 'between waxes'. The actual wax product is called 'polish' and comes in a package with a foam applicator and a microfiber cloth. It cost me about $15 at Wal Mart.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Wax on / Wax off

I spent the weekend detailing the motorhome... yeah the whole weekend damn this thing is big when it wants to be.

Well I decided to experiment a bit. I've normally used NuFinish on my RVs but this time I decided to try doing one side with NuFinish and my buffer and the other side with the Turtle Wax Ice. The results really won't be known for 3-6 months, but here are my first impressions.

It was very hard to tell where I had put the Ice while applying it as it doesn't leave much of a residue. Same goes when it comes time for wiping it off, hard to tell. Well until you come back a bit later and find streaks running down in spots. It does a nice jobs it appears, and does nice work on the handles and other black plastic items.

Was it easier then NuFinish? Yes and no. I used the buffer with the NuFinish but not with the Ice. With the NuFinish I could see if I missed a spot applying it or buffing it out, I don't know how to tell about the Ice side though. Guess I'll need to wash and see where the water runs off and where it doesn't. If the Ice holds up I might try the Ice paste next time. The plus to the ice was no white residue to get out of the edges or corners.


----------



## wercsje (Jul 6, 2007)

We have now had 6 trailers in the last 12 years and love our outback. I am a mail carrier herein town and came across a guy on my route. His business is mobile rv detailing the one he was working on was about $400,000.00 we got to talking and on ALL his jobs he uses 2 things 1. The REGULAR not extra strength but regular KRUD Kutter found at Walmart, Lowes, Home Depot. He washes the rigs with this. 2. ICE wax he swears by it. He has contacted both companies before using and local dealers he has been doing this for the last few years. So I went home and did the 21rs. WOW!!! WOW!!!! got to try it. No Streaks cleans the top the rubber roof looked great and what a wax. Done in 2 hours.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

I also tried Turtle Wax Ice this last weekend just on the front of our OB because it was getting really dingy looking. Well, I really liked it as it was easy to put on and wipe off. Leaves a nice shine and not all that powder left over.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Sheesh, I gotta get me some ICE !


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

Thanks for the great info, I think I will give it a try. Doo dooddoo dida doodoo...doo dooddoo dida dooddoo...Ice Ice Baby!


----------



## shelty (Jun 26, 2008)

Used Ice on my all my cars as well as the trailer and am very pleased with the results... easy on, easy off. I'll never go back to Nu Finish.


----------



## Dadof4 (Mar 30, 2007)

ALASKA PFLOCK said:


> Thanks for the great info, I think I will give it a try. Doo dooddoo dida doodoo...doo dooddoo dida dooddoo...Ice Ice Baby!


No you didn't....









Ok, ok, I'll try it on the ash covered trailer. (Insert your favorite Fire and Ice pun here!) Thanks for the info folks!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

But does it keep my Drink cold??


----------

